# i7 Temps worry



## mihir

Well i Ran the torture test (i7 920) of prime95 and as measured by core temp my temperatures were for all cores 97-99degreeC with 100% load  but the core 1 temp kept switching b/w 99Degrees to 228degrees is it normal i am seriously worried about the temps please advice what should i do.My CPU idles at 54Degrees


----------



## Matthew1990

New cooler, simple as that. Be quick, your CPU is having a barbecue.


----------



## The Chad

The load and idle temps are quite high. I'd suggest looking into a new cooler aswell.


----------



## Jamin43

That's way too high. Mine was running warm with OEM cpu cooler and it peaked at around 82 degrees 

I think your CPU cooler isn't seated well.  Did you clean off the thermal paste accidentally?  Or is the fan in the heatsink not spining?

A new CPU cooler may be in order - but I'd still want to know what's causing it to get so hot first.


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];1464542 said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound right, the computer would have shut down if it hit 99C, what does the BIOS report for temps?



not so true i dont think, i tested my i7 920@3.6ghz using standard cooling and it was hittin 100oC with no shutdown, just before i got my new liquid cooling stuff (just to see the difference)


----------



## mihir

Jamin43 said:


> That's way too high. Mine was running warm with OEM cpu cooler and it peaked at around 82 degrees
> 
> I think your CPU cooler isn't seated well.  Did you clean off the thermal paste accidentally?  Or is the fan in the heatsink not spining?
> 
> A new CPU cooler may be in order - but I'd still want to know what's causing it to get so hot first.



Nope didnt clean off the paste and it is seated well but the cable management isint that great


----------



## Geoff

funkysnair said:


> not so true i dont think, i tested my i7 920@3.6ghz using standard cooling and it was hittin 100oC with no shutdown, just before i got my new liquid cooling stuff (just to see the difference)


You are correct, I researched online and the max temp is actually 100C.


----------



## mihir

I am not sure about the fan seating will check it out now what else could be the reason i use the coolermaster ordinary thermal paste which thermal paste do you recomend and i applied the paste as per omega's tutorial and am pretty sure it applied correctly.


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];1464563 said:
			
		

> You are correct, I researched online and the max temp is actually 100C.



yeh that would be 100c accross all for cores though, i had one of my cores on 100cc

mine was hitting the same temps but overclocked and i belive mihir's is a little above stock which is a bit alarming really....

you need to make sure there is good ventelation in your case and that the heatsink is mounted properly, i would advise for you to re apply thermal paste (good quality stuff) then try prime95 again


----------



## mihir

Well I live in Pune,Maharashtra India
where the temperature in noon is close to 45C and my AC also isint woring so the is it normal or not


----------



## funkysnair

it doesnt matter what your temps are in your country, you need to get suitable cooling for your enviroment

you live in a hot country you want a decent cooler end of!!!!

you prob wont stress your cpu 100% in waht you do so you might be fine but for me knowing that my processor was capable of running temps up to 100c i bought £500 worth of liquid cooling equipment, i would suggest you re-apply your thermal compaond with AS5 first and if there is no difference look into a aftermarket cooler


----------



## mihir

which thermal paste should i try 

http://techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_243_323&products_id=2430
or
http://techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_243_323&products_id=4666


----------



## mihir

Which thermal paste should I go for please guys reply

Arctic Silver 5 - $9.2
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...tegory_id=143&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

or


Coolermaster Thermal Fusion 400 - $10.3
http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+Thermal+Fusion+400+(RG-TF4-TGU1-GP)_C10P4763.html

Iam confused b/w these 2 some say arcti silver is better some just say it is more popular and coolermaster tf 400 is better


----------



## JlCollins005

i would say arctic silver 5 but you may want to look into a new heatsink as well


----------



## mihir

JlCollins005 said:


> i would say arctic silver 5 but you may want to look into a new heatsink as well


Thanks i will go with it
and what about the heatsink 
can you tell me whihc one should i go for


----------



## 87dtna

Good lord 45c ambient, no wonder you have a 54c idle.  That sounds normal then, about 8c over ambient is fine.  You still need to get a better cooler though for the load temps.  You should consider water cooling, maybe even single stage phase change if you can afford it.


----------



## susik89

I wouldn't use Arctic Silver 5 for i7 920 it doesn't perform that well. I'd go with something like IC Diamond 7, Shin-Etsu, or OCZ Freeze. Try one of these, reseat the heatsink, and see the temps then. If that doesn't help then you need to get aftermarket cooler.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Good lord 45c ambient, no wonder you have a 54c idle.  That sounds normal then, about 8c over ambient is fine.  You still need to get a better cooler though for the load temps.  You should consider water cooling, maybe even single stage phase change if you can afford it.



Would a Corsair H50 do the job


----------



## funkysnair

some people have good results with the corsair but im still not sure on its cooling potential (not to mention your room temps)...

if i did buy it i would replace the fan with a higher quality fan and put 2 on in a push pull configuration!


----------



## mihir

then how about the coolermaster v10/v8 would it be better than the corsair h50


----------



## funkysnair

sorry i dont know anything about air coolers, i have a full liquid cooling system in my pc which cost around £500.....

all of my recent pc's in the past 4 - 5yrs have been liquid cooled

my i7 is overclocked to 3.6ghz (3.8ghz with turbo boost) i get idle temps of 35 - 40c and full load is 55c, thats with my cp,gpu and motherboard temps all in the same loop

once you go water cooling you never look back


----------



## mihir

funkysnair said:


> sorry i dont know anything about air coolers, i have a full liquid cooling system in my pc which cost around £500.....
> 
> all of my recent pc's in the past 4 - 5yrs have been liquid cooled
> 
> my i7 is overclocked to 3.6ghz (3.8ghz with turbo boost) i get idle temps of 35 - 40c and full load is 55c, thats with my cp,gpu and motherboard temps all in the same loop
> 
> once you go water cooling you never look back


true but i dont have a budget for liquid cooling and I also pretty scared about its maintenence


----------



## susik89

High end coolers would be: Venomous-x, Megahalems, IFX-14, TRUE, NH-D14. Any of these will give you pretty much similar temps but way lower than the ones you are getting with stock. Also have you tried reseating your heatsink ??


----------



## mihir

susik89 said:


> High end coolers would be: Venomous-x, Megahalems, IFX-14, TRUE, NH-D14. Any of these will give you pretty much similar temps but way lower than the ones you are getting with stock. Also have you tried reseating your heatsink ??



Yepp i tried that 
but according to reviews I read
corsair h50 beats true 120 is it true


----------



## 87dtna

mihir said:


> corsair h50 beats true 120 is it true



Only 2 ways that happens.  Higher than normal ambient temps, and if you put a reservoir on the H50 for extra coolant.  The H50 doesn't have enough fluid in it's system, it's simply too small to be a performance cooler for an I7.  Pretty much any other CPU besides an I7 it's enough for, but the I7's crank out the heat.


----------



## driverdj2000

I got this one
http://www.computerforum.com/173646-freezer-7-pro-rev2.html

now my i7 idles in the low 20's (even in silent mode) and maxes at 50c under full load.cheap aswel:good:


----------



## 87dtna

You probably won't be able to OC past ~3.6ghz with that cooler keeping decent temps, pretty small.


----------



## mihir

Well the only heatsinks available in india are
cm v8
cm v10
corsair h50
thermalright ultra 120
coolermaster aquagate
thermalright venomos x
https://www.theitdepot.com/details-Thermalright+Venomous+X+CPU+Cooler_C10P7361.html
noctua nh d14
thermalright ifx 14


----------



## 87dtna

Get the Venomous X.


----------



## mihir

would it be better than the v10 or h50 or the noctua they all seem pretty huge to me what bout an cm aqua gate


----------



## 87dtna

The V10 is just too bulky, the H50 needs to be modified to work well for an I7 (add a reservoir and/or a bigger radiator), not sure on the noctua never owned that one.  Very strange design though, huge and bulky again.  The venemous X is just a revised ultra 120, and I've owned 3 120's.  They work awesome, and do not take up near the space as a V10 or noctua.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> The V10 is just too bulky, the H50 needs to be modified to work well for an I7 (add a reservoir and/or a bigger radiator), not sure on the noctua never owned that one.  Very strange design though, huge and bulky again.  The venemous X is just a revised ultra 120, and I've owned 3 120's.  They work awesome, and do not take up near the space as a V10 or noctua.



Ok then i will go with the thermalright they are pretty cheap compared to the lot so i will go with the venomous x i am getting it for $86(Rs 3920)in India
and what modifications would be needed for an h50 cause i am getting it for free from my frnd so I am inclined towards it.


----------



## mihir

And how much would i be able to overclock my CPU after the thermal right can i overclock it 3.4GHz


----------



## susik89

You know that venomous-x, true, megahalems do not come with fans right ? You will have to buy 1 or 2 fans separatly. Im going to pick up a venomous-x right now so i'll share my results with you and that might help you out with your choice


----------



## mihir

susik89 said:


> You know that venomous-x, true, megahalems do not come with fans right ? You will have to buy 1 or 2 fans separatly. Im going to pick up a venomous-x right now so i'll share my results with you and that might help you out with your choice



thank you for all the help you guys have provided me with and also can you give links to what type of fans would i have to pick,had no idea about this 
and pls do PM me or post on this threads the results 

and also what clocks can you achieve using the thermalright assuming a crappy cable management

and what is the drawback of bulky cpu coolers since i have a haf932 i have a lot space in my casing


----------



## 87dtna

With a TRUE I was able to get 4.4ghz stable on my I7 860, but it was pretty toasty (90+ celsius using real temp).  
You have considerably higher ambient temps though, so I'm gonna say you at mininum be able to hit 4ghz with the Ven-X if not 4.2ghz.  The H50 will be pretty much the same performance if you leave it as is.  But the real problem you will have is mounting the radiator.  The lines are really short, so you don't have many options unless you buy longer lines...and if you do that you might as well add a reservoir.  HOWEVER, I have heard that although adding a reservoir helps with cooling, the pump wear's out faster because of the extra load.

As for fans, just go with the cooler master R4.  They flow a lot of air and are nearly silent.


----------



## mihir

My last query 
I have an asus p6t deluxe mobo and 3 ram sticks with A-A-A slot occupation
i am wondering whether the 2 fan conifg of the thermal right will get in the way of may RAMs and also the same question about noctua nh d14 I checked out guru3d's review and it beats thermalright by a slight margin so i will be considering both of them and will deciding factor will be availability thanks for all the help


----------



## mihir

Just saw a new cooler 
how would it fair out against the venomous 
the design is like the noctua and cogage is owned by thermalright only(correct me if i am wrong)

http://www.cogage.com/a_page/cpu_cooler/arrow/product_cpu_cooler_arrow.html


----------



## 87dtna

You only need one fan on the Ven-X, there's no need to run 2 fans.






The fan here is being used as a pusher, but if you have clearance issues with ram just stick it on the other side as a puller fan.


----------



## susik89

Here are pics of my venomous-x in a push/pull (stock xigmatek dark knight's as push and panaflo high speed as pull). I would suggest getting 120x120x38 fans for best performance, and with your ambients is what you want to go for. You should look into panaflos, deltas, san aces or kazes. I see you are running pretty much the same motherboard as me, so you will have no problems with fitting ven-x + 38mm fan.


----------



## Gabe63

mihir said:


> My last query
> I have an asus p6t deluxe mobo and 3 ram sticks with A-A-A slot occupation
> i am wondering whether the 2 fan conifg of the thermal right will get in the way of may RAMs and also the same question about noctua nh d14 I checked out guru3d's review and it beats thermalright by a slight margin so i will be considering both of them and will deciding factor will be availability thanks for all the help



For ref my system below uses the P6T MOBO and Noctua (see sig) cooler. Not RAM clearance issue.


----------



## mihir

I used the thermal fusion 400 paste and my idle temps are now 46C and my 100% load temps are 87C


----------



## mihir

Is there something known as a HOT CHIP
cause i have been reading through some Indian forums and some i7 chips turned out be hotter than the normal ones is it some kind of a manufacturing defect or all chips are equal and everything depends on other factors


----------



## FuryRosewood

id recommend the H50 in a push pull configuration but for the love of god if you do, buy this fan for a pusher, the stock fan for the H50 sucks ass

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Dynamic_Bearings_-_Black.html?tl=g36c365s936

did some minor wire work, dusted out the case, and replaced the fan, the cpu used to idle around 30-33C idle, now hits 28C idle...easily, temps drop quite rapidly, and its QUIET. it is truely a good match for the H50


----------



## mihir

I bought the TRUE 120 and an Coolermaster R4 single fan Push Comfiguration.
I am getting temps like 38C Idle and 62-63C 100% load


----------



## funkysnair

good stuff, now you rest easy lol


----------



## mihir

seriously thank god for the cooler 
But even after the cooler I think its pretty hot but I guess I have a hot chip and will have to live with it and I will soon get the Scythe Ultra Kaze 120 in a push pull config


----------



## mihir

seriously thank god for the cooler 
But even after the cooler I think its pretty hot but I guess I have a hot chip and will have to live with it and I will soon get the Scythe Ultra Kaze 120 in a push pull config


----------



## fastdude

Those Temps you mentioned better be in Fahrenheit


----------



## 87dtna

fastdude101 said:


> Those Temps you mentioned better be in Fahrenheit



They are celsius.  100f is like nothing to a CPU, I7's typically idle that hot (unless you are at stock clocks with a pretty good cooler)

I hit 100c all the time while benching even with a good cooler but with a high overclock/overvolt.

At 4.2ghz and 1.3925 Vcore, my I7 hits about 80c even with the Zerotherm Zen cooler....which is a pretty good cooler (solid copper base, 8 heat pipes and 120mm fan size).  The stock cooler that comes with an I7 is an absolute joke, it's a worthless piece of crap.  I think Intel just knows that everyone trashes them anyway.

One other thing to recognize here, Real temp uses the CORE temperature, not the cpu temperature.  The core temp typically runs about 20-30c hotter than the actual temp that the CPU is outside.  And also, Intel CPU's create more heat but they also can handle more heat than AMD cpu's.


----------



## mihir

So what do you guys think should I overclock my CPU.
And if yes till how much should I overclock and also I cant find a guide specific to i7 920 overclock to a given clock speed all the guides are to overclock to 4.0GHz so since I am an overclocking noob I dont know whether what vcore voltage to set or what core pll voltage or what DRAM voltage and QPI voltage and also what does the term "vid" means.


----------



## 87dtna

http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## mihir

Thanks that is a really nice guide will read through it.

And should I overclock or not as I am getting 39C Idle temps
Ambient temp 25C


----------



## FuryRosewood

to be totally honest, i think overclocking is overrated, unless your seeing a *need* for it, i wouldnt bother, i tend to get more problems when running clocked...as my dad says, if its not broke, dont fix it.


----------



## mihir

I know its totally pointless for the core i7 920 for gaming purposes as 25% is the max I have ever seen it go with GTA IV that is it but still wanted to experience it once


----------



## Intel_man

FuryRosewood said:


> to be totally honest, i think overclocking is overrated, unless your seeing a *need* for it, i wouldnt bother, i tend to get more problems when running clocked...as my dad says, if its not broke, dont fix it.



So you're suggesting me not to overclock my old Core 2 Duo that runs at 1.86? 


hell jumping from 2.6 to 3.6 is a huge boost in performance for the 920 let alone my old E6300 conroe.


----------



## mihir

so should i overclock at my temps or should I just wait till I RMA the chip since it is clearly defective as it is not supposed to go to 100C on load


----------



## Intel_man

You get 100C on load at stock?

I only get like 80s at 4.01 GHz.


----------



## mihir

100C load on stock clocks and stock cooler and 62-64C load with the TRUE single fan push config


----------



## salvage-this

mihir said:


> so should i overclock at my temps or should I just wait till I RMA the chip since it is clearly defective as it is not supposed to go to 100C on load



If you overclock the chip it will void the warranty and you will not be able to RMA it.


----------



## mihir

ohh ok then I wont


----------



## 87dtna

salvage-this said:


> If you overclock the chip it will void the warranty and you will not be able to RMA it.



haha

I fried my I7 860 with 1.70 Vcore on DICE at 5ghz, the pins were BLACK and they still RMA'd it.


Mihir, sounds like you have a C0 stepping chip, they run hotter.  Do you have CPUz?  On the right side below the I7 badge there's a ''stepping'' column there, does it say C0 or D0?


----------



## mihir

yepp its a C0 I read about it on overclockers.net and they said that the C0 overclock better than the D0 but require more Voltage whereas a some D0s reach 4ghz not all and they do so at a lower voltage but they run cooler compared to the C0s is it true and 



PS

Do you think Intel will RMA my chip just because it hit 100C on load stick clocks and cooler


----------



## 87dtna

D0's typically overclock better too, not sure who you were talking too.  All 920's will hit 4ghz without breaking a sweat, no matter if it's C0 or D0.  Most D0's can do 4.5-4.6ghz easily on air whereas most C0's require too much voltage to get that high and temps are too high for air cooling.

Yes I think you could RMA it.  You can tell them you never overclocked it and only ran the stock cooler, it just has excessive heat.  I think they will do it, and hey you may even get a D0 back then.  Just go to Intel's website and fill everything out and request an RMA.  You'll get an email saying if you qualify or not.


----------



## mihir

I read it on an overclocking guide on overclocking .net 




> 3.For the most part, D0s overclock higher and at lower voltages than c0 chips, due to refinements in the fabrication process. Late c0 chips benefitted from the same refinements, and random other batches hit 4.0 ghz at really low volts. I have been told that some d0s do not hit 4.0, but most will do so at a lower voltage than most C0s. A d0 is a more desirable chip, but it's not a must and this guide is still useful to owners of C0s; I have owned both. There are definitely c0s that are better than d0s.
> 
> 
> 4.The toms article about speed vs power consumption is flawed and based on one really terrible c0 that needed 1.5 vcore to hit 4ghz. Is a d0 at 1.2v at 4 ghz going to consume more power than a c0 at 3.6 and 1.32 volts? No. The d0 will use less. Power consumption at any given voltage will increase about 3-11 watts (avg 5 for every 100 mhz you increase). Something brough to my attention though recently is that this may differ because some chips are leakier than others. A d0 is by no means a guarantee that it will consume less power.




http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html

and does using another TIM void the warranty


and is the above article right


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah the first sentence is what I was talking about-



> For the most part, D0s overclock higher and at lower voltages than c0 chips



If it takes less voltage to get the the same overclock, that means the one taking the less voltage can overclock more....in 99% of cases.  I've never heard of an I7 920 that could not hit 4ghz.

I'd personally try to RMA that chip.  If you are sure that all the clips snapped in good on the heat sink, different thermal paste on the same stock cooler won't do much.  Maybe 1-2c....UNLESS of course like I said if you didn't have the HSF snapped in the whole way.  Sometimes those push pins take a good bit of force to get snapped in.  Did they are click when you put it in?


No you can try a different TIM, no problem.


----------



## mihir

I am pretty sure the cooler was fixed in correctly.Trust me on that.


About the TIM I meant that I have used a different one so would that cause problems in my warranty cover


----------



## 87dtna

Not at all.  Like I said, I've used a DICE pot on my I7 overclocked to 5ghz and it had black burned pin pads on the back and they still RMA'd it dude.  Don't worry.  When you RMA you only send the CPU, they don't care about the HSF and box.  But they will send you an entire new retail boxed unit.


----------



## mihir

Ohh man thanks I will definately RMA it and get a cooler chip and If possible will pay a bit extra to get a 930 
and hopefully the chip I get back is a D0


----------



## 87dtna

No no, don't mention anything about upgrading because then they will think thats why you are RMA'ing and they'll deny you.  Just complain about the heat and you can mention that you tried replacing the thermal paste in attempt to get the temps down but they were still excessively hot.  Even if you get a C0, you may still get the newer revised ones from a different batch that were better overclockers.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> No no, don't mention anything about upgrading because then they will think thats why you are RMA'ing and they'll deny you.  Just complain about the heat and you can mention that you tried replacing the thermal paste in attempt to get the temps down but they were still excessively hot.  Even if you get a C0, you may still get the newer revised ones from a different batch that were better overclockers.



Ohh Thanks.

But I bought it from Dubai UAE so when I go there then only I will be able to RMA it


----------



## 87dtna

Oh, where are you located at?


----------



## mihir

Pune,Maharashtra,India

but bought my computer from Dubai,UAE
and parents live in UAE

but i live in India and study


----------



## FuryRosewood

Intel_man said:


> So you're suggesting me not to overclock my old Core 2 Duo that runs at 1.86?
> 
> 
> hell jumping from 2.6 to 3.6 is a huge boost in performance for the 920 let alone my old E6300 conroe.



if your having trouble with your games...ok OC, but if hes having no issues with games...WHY? its pointless, i have seen a whole maybe 10 percent performance increase for each 200 mhz i added, which to me isnt a whole hell of alot for adding heat...

also atmospheric pressure can have a big difference on how air can cool devices...which is why there is specifications on things like hard disks for where they can and cant be operated safely...might want to see if the air pressure in your area might be affecting it, and if you can...just add better fans to see if temps fall...i wouldnt bother with a RMA as seeing the thing is a hotter running chip due to its stepping, may just be how it is

one thing you CAN try to see if it helps, try undervolting it. you may be able to back your temps up a little if you undervolt the chip, just do a little by little, testing stability, and if it holds, your golden


----------



## mihir

I spent a lot of money on my PC and I want the best performance of it If I undervolt it is gonna decrease the perfromance right.

And I will RMA it to get a cooler chip and hopefully I get a D0 so that I can overclock easily at low temps and low voltages


----------



## FuryRosewood

i havent noticed any performance losses undervolting my 6000+ TL-50 or TL-60... i would say you wont get any performance losses, its just like running a cpu overclocked at the lowest possible voltage, except your running at the stock clock, at lowest possible voltage

sure it may be cooler with D0 stepping but honestly if you can get it to run cooler with the undervolt and nothing gets angry from it, id just hold onto the C0 as it can climb to a higher clockrate, if thats correct?


----------



## mihir

Yes the C0s can climb higher clocks according to what I have read but all the i7s can cross 4GHz and I dont want to overclock more than 4GHz and D0 attains the 4GHz mark at low voltages and temperatures compared to the C0s.
And since I am using a C0 i know it runs really hot


----------



## FuryRosewood

give a undervolt a shot...i dropped my TL-50s voltage by .1V and the temps dropped drastically, it was quite amazing...went down almost 10C at the top of its loading

funny thing is im running my TL-60 with a little more than 1V i believe...and its stable as a rock, temps range from 40C idle to 70C at full load, which is LESS than the cpu it replaced, which was a 31W rated cpu, the TL-60 is rated at 35W TDP

-also small note, if they find that there is nothing wrong with the chip, they may just send the chip back to you, putting you out time and money at no gain... so eh, would be like me sending out my C2 stepping phenom ii 955 because its not a C3 stepping, and getting my chip right back, i dont think its really worth it...if you really want to run cooler, if you havent changed the factory heatsink fan, do that, simplest and most worth while change you can make...i think a corsair a70 would cool it down, espically if you change the fans, and would possibly be quieter, espically with different fans


----------



## mihir

tell me how much should i keep my voltage andd which voltage should i change


----------



## FuryRosewood

take it slow, small increments, its all trial and error, think of it as overclocking, im sure you have done voltage bumps before, just think of this as the same way, bump down, until it gets unstable, smallest fractions you can at a time, you will be only affecting the vcore value


----------



## 87dtna

VTT is a large part of overclocking I7's as well, not just Vcore.


----------



## FuryRosewood

hes not overclocking...hes undervolting, stock clockrate, just lowering vcore to lower the temperature of the chip


----------



## 87dtna

Oh.  Sorry but thats not smart.  He needs to RMA the chip, there's no way it should be hitting 100c at stock clocks and voltage...there's obviously something wrong with the chip.
Undervolting is a bandaid, and it only makes him run out of the time he has left on the warranty to RMA the chip.  It's a waste off time.


----------



## FuryRosewood

could very well hit 100C... depending on the air pressure of the area, and his case's ventilation, the chip could hit temps, and honestly its not going thermal and shutting down, so i dont think the chip is defective... chips have a wide 'operating voltage' and you can dial in on that, as well as under, he has room to play, and honestly the chip may just be set to the top of the operating voltage...had that happen with the TL-60 with RMClock, when it was first installed in the system, it was set to a 'baseline default' of 1.17v Vcore, i dialed it down to around 1V and it has been perfectly happy since... hell after hearing how hot that intel i7s hit with the stock cooler, im fairly sure there is nothing wrong with the chip, and honestly i havent heard of many cpu's being defective from the factory...at least in my experience, quality control at AMD and Intel is quite good...

im fairly sure if i ran the phenom ii 955 at 1.4v vcore at the stock clockrate, with the stock heatsink, and loaded it heavily, it would hit high 80s and 90s...so i dont see why a 130W cpu would not hit nearly 100C


----------



## 87dtna

Air ''pressure'' causing higher temps?  Are you serious?

Intel doesn't thermal shutdown, they thermal throttle.....the CPU drops the multiplier and underclocks + undervolts automatically to keep the temps down.  You could overclock to 4ghz on the stock cooler and all it would do when you loaded it was clock it back down, never shut down.

You can be fairly sure if you want, but you are wrong.  A 955 at stock clocks and 1.4 Vcore would never exceed out of the 50's celsius on a stock cooler.  

Crawl back into your AMD bubble, because you don't know anything about intel....and apparently not much about AMD either anyway.


----------



## FuryRosewood

not going to feed that insult...but how about going and taking a seat away from a computer for a while, because i think the heat got to you as well...i think you need time to chill out... i have seen socket 775 based machines do a thermal shutdown when the cpu heatsink became unlatched and under normal circumstances, the thing would run within the specifications of the chip...but then under load it would jump past that and *poof* go off, maybe check that the retention clamp is completely seated? those pins are a real pain in the bum sometimes to get seated, i know when i did the last one i dealt with, i decided to just skip the pins, and go with springscrews if i went Intel again


----------



## 87dtna

I already told him to make sure the HSF was seated properly awhile back and all the pins were snapped in.

Yes I've run plenty of 775 rigs.  Core 2 architecture is not the same as nehalem.  Nehalem does not thermal shutdown unless you select the setting in the Bios to do that.  Default is thermal throttling.


----------



## FuryRosewood

id feel safer with a complete thermal shutdown vs a throttle...thats kinda troublesome...still not sure if anyone has confirmed the case looks good on cable management via pictures? i still really think it comes down to inadequate cooling and heck if the chip is possibly damaged, he has about a year to work on it...warranty periods arent that tight, so midas well try a heatsink fan once, then if that doesnt seem to drop temps considerably, send out for a rma...i think of rma as last resort, im still chasing down my sisters e7400 with ram anger problems...doing it 700 miles away is...difficult


----------



## 87dtna

I've never had any issues, in fact I even shut off throttling as well.  But I have my 2nd screen with real temp up there 24/7.  My 2nd screen has real temp, CPUz, msi afterburner, and task manager.

My RMA took 2 weeks.  And once again, you are only suggesting bandaids.


----------



## FuryRosewood

then why do people buy aftermarket coolers? are those bandaids too? honestly either way he will eventually move to a new cooler, why not pick out one now, if shit goes bad still ok go rma the damn chip...? honestly i really dont like RMAing at all, takes so long to get stuff back and fourth...waited 2 effing weeks for all four sticks of ram to get back, as they went out in one night...


----------



## Intel_man

FuryRosewood said:


> then why do people buy aftermarket coolers? are those bandaids too? honestly either way he will eventually move to a new cooler, why not pick out one now, if shit goes bad still ok go rma the damn chip...? honestly i really dont like RMAing at all, takes so long to get stuff back and fourth...waited 2 effing weeks for all four sticks of ram to get back, as they went out in one night...


Are you serious? People buy aftermarket coolers to OVERCLOCK. It's not a bandaid. What you're suggesting is a bandaid because he should be able to run at cool temps with the stock Intel crappy HSF. 

Also, I would not hesitate to RMA my chip if it I have a slight feeling it's not working properly. I'd rather have a properly working chip than a half ass'd chip that I spent $300 on.


----------



## FuryRosewood

you guys really woke up on the wrong sides of the bed  *hands icecubes* chill out... -_- i use an aftermarket cooler to run quieter, not necessary for overclocking, just to run a little cooler and quieter than a bloody small screaming fan


----------



## 87dtna

Well, it's just hard to argue with stupidity thats all.


----------



## Intel_man

FuryRosewood said:


> you guys really woke up on the wrong sides of the bed  *hands icecubes* chill out... -_- i use an aftermarket cooler to run quieter, not necessary for overclocking, just to run a little cooler and quieter than a bloody small screaming fan



My sister's i5 750 runs an OEM fan because she doesn't overclock. It's quiet and cool. You really need to get some facts straighten out.


----------



## 87dtna

I5's do run cooler than I7's, even with stock clocks....but yeah it still shouldn't be hitting 100c no matter what with the stock cooler at stock clocks.  Typically they get up to about 80c max for a C0 and 70-75c for a D0 at stock clocks, so he's running a good 20c over the norm.


----------



## mihir

I have decided I will be leaving for Dubai on 9th and will give it for RMA and I will be there for 10 Days so hopefully I get it back by then 
@Intel_man You are right Since I spent a good $300 on my chip and $60 on the HSF I would like to squeeze maximum performance of it.

@FuryRosewood The noise from the stock intel fan is is really low so why would you buy a new cooler just to reduce the noice and undervolt the CPU


----------



## Intel_man

mihir said:


> I have decided I will be leaving for Dubai on 9th and will give it for RMA and I will be there for 10 Days so hopefully I get it back by then
> @Intel_man You are right Since I spent a good $300 on my chip and $60 on the HSF I would like to squeeze maximum performance of it.
> 
> @FuryRosewood The noise from the stock intel fan is is really low so *why would you buy a new cooler just to reduce the noice and undervolt the CPU*



Because he's an AMD fanboy trying to take a swing at Intel to make him feel better. DOHOHOHO.


----------



## 87dtna

lol


----------



## mihir

intel_man said:


> because he's an amd fanboy trying to take a swing at intel to make him feel better. Dohohoho.



lol:d:d:d:d


----------



## 87dtna

This is furyrosewood-


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> This is furyrosewood-




Guys come-on he was just trying to help me



@picture LOL


----------



## 87dtna

Nah he just likes to dig his way deeper into the crap.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i was trying to give advice on what i thought might help the situation but the intel fanboys inflated their ego ballons...so seriously eh, if he wants to rma the chip to fix his problem ok, but im still not quite sure its going to fix the problem, i dont often hear of chips going bad...


----------



## 87dtna

haha if I was an intel fanboy than I wouldn't own an AM3 setup for my backup now would I?

This isn't about ego, it's about people (IE: you) giving advise on stuff they don't know about.....and then when we tell you that you're wrong, well thats just our ego's ''balloning'' (lol, spell check works you know)

Chips going bad....rare?  yes.....but it happens.  Just because it's rare doesn't mean it can't happen to someone on here.


----------



## mihir

FuryRosewood said:


> i was trying to give advice on what i thought might help the situation but the intel fanboys inflated their ego ballons...so seriously eh, if he wants to rma the chip to fix his problem ok, but im still not quite sure its going to fix the problem, i dont often hear of chips going bad...



They were just kidding.
I appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------



## Remeniz

What case fans are you running?


----------



## mihir

I have coolermaster HAF 932 and didnt change or install any fans and have all the stock case fans


----------



## Remeniz

mihir said:


> I have coolermaster HAF 932 and didnt change or install any fans and have all the stock case fans



Woah! lol

So you have enough air entering the case then.

If your stress temps were in the mid 80's then yea that'd be fine. But something's wrong. 

What heatsink and fan are you using?


----------



## mihir

Remeniz said:


> Woah! lol
> 
> So you have enough air entering the case then.
> 
> If your stress temps were in the mid 80's then yea that'd be fine. But something's wrong.
> 
> What heatsink and fan are you using?



I got a defective chip will RMA it and also I got the Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme


----------



## Remeniz

mihir said:


> I got a defective chip will RMA it and also I got the Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme



Ok. I got a TRU120E too and lapping it took 5-10'C of the temps.


----------



## 87dtna

depends on what revision you have


----------



## Remeniz

87dtna said:


> depends on what revision you have





mihir said:


> I got a defective chip will RMA it and also I got the Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme



Is it C0 or D0?


----------



## 87dtna

I'm talking about the revision of the TRUE, whether it needs lapped.

The I7 Mihir has is a C0


----------



## mihir

Rev C


----------



## Remeniz

87dtna said:


> I'm talking about the revision of the TRUE, whether it needs lapped.
> 
> The I7 Mihir has is a C0



I get ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the 'B' revision. It was rubbish as standard.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah that one is SUPER rough.  I don't know what Thermalright was thinking when they made the surface machined finished like that.  With the rev C the grooves are literally 1/2 as deep as the B.


----------



## mihir

Ok I finally found an Intel service centre in India.The retailler refused to take back the processor because he covers only 1 year of the warranty.
So what should I tell those guys at the intel service centre and also should I tell them about aftermarket Thermal Paste. And what should I tell them to about the temps.


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> Ok I finally found an Intel service centre in India.The retailler refused to take back the processor because he covers only 1 year of the warranty.
> So what should I tell those guys at the intel service centre and also should I tell them about aftermarket Thermal Paste. And what should I tell them to about the temps.



All you really need is a new cooler, some thermal paste and some isopropyl alcohol. Of course RMA the chip first if you think it's a problem.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> All you really need is a new cooler, some thermal paste and some isopropyl alcohol. Of course RMA the chip first if you think it's a problem.



I already have a TRUE 120 Rev C
I have mx2.
And i have cleaned and used the paste again again and again so no point.
still with the new cooler the idle temps are above normal which they should have been with the stock cooler.


----------



## 87dtna

Lets start over now because I don't remember and I'm not reading 12 pages again.

What temps are you getting with the TRUE?


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Lets start over now because I don't remember and I'm not reading 12 pages again.
> 
> What temps are you getting with the TRUE?



I will sumarize.It was decided that I will be RMAing my chip but the problem was my retailer was not taking it back and I wasnt able to find a service centre.So now I found one.So I am asking what should I tell em to RMA my chip since with stock cooler my temps at 80% usage cross 100C and with TRUE they cross 80C.
So I have a hot chip.
And telling him I have used aftermarket thermalpaste be against me or for me.
I need to convince him to take the chip back.


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh, well sounds like there's a problem with the CPU's heatspreader.  It happens, sometimes the cores do not make good contact with the chips heatspreader, production flaw.
Intel chips come with a 3 year warranty, I don't know what the hell his problem is I think he made up this one year thing just to get you out.  If you'd have came back at 8 months he'd have probably said his warranty was 6 months.
As for the paste, it does not void the warranty.  That would be completely insane if it did because that would mean that you would not be allowed to ever remove the chip after it's installed.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Ahh, well sounds like there's a problem with the CPU's heatspreader.  It happens, sometimes the cores do not make good contact with the chips heatspreader, production flaw.
> Intel chips come with a 3 year warranty, I don't know what the hell his problem is I think he made up this one year thing just to get you out.  If you'd have came back at 8 months he'd have probably said his warranty was 6 months.
> As for the paste, it does not void the warranty.  That would be completely insane if it did because that would mean that you would not be allowed to ever remove the chip after it's installed.


Ok so I will RMA it.Hopefully I will be able to convince them to get a new chip and also hopefully I get back a D0


----------

